# Secondary schools etc HELP !!!!!!!!



## pickledbrit1 (Jan 21, 2011)

Hello All, HELP!!!!
My Husband is working in Egypt for the next year. Location wise he needs to be fairly near the airport so Maadi etc are out, however we need to be near a good school for our 11 year old Daughter. 
My husband is thinking Heliopolis (near City Stars) to rent an apartment 

however we are looking at The British School in Al Rehab for our daughter which is a good 20km from Heliopolis. We really want her to have friends to play with close by - are there a lot of Ex pats in Al Rehab?? is it Dry?? can we have a glass of wine at home?? It looks nice but empty - is there much to do??

What can you tell me about Al rehab and the British school VS living and schools in Heliopolis.
He is in Cairo now and needs to get an apartment this week and we will be over in a couple of months

what would you do????????


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Rehab is a great place to live. Quiet, good facilities, safe, secure. etc - you can buy anything you need. There is no alcohol sold in Rehab but you can bring in and drink at home.

There are 3 types of school in Egypt
- State - poor education, free, Egyptian kids only
- Language / Foreign schools - Fee paying, mainly 90%+ Egyptian but having a British/US/French/ German etc curriculum and taught by many Expat teachers. i.e. Al Rehab British School, MES, CAC, CES etc
- British Schools - English schools with 50% Expats. In my humble opinion, NCBIS is the best.

So I *did *Rehab and NCBIS. :clap2:


----------



## pickledbrit1 (Jan 21, 2011)

*thank you*



Lanason said:


> Rehab is a great place to live. Quiet, good facilities, safe, secure. etc - you can buy anything you need. There is no alcohol sold in Rehab but you can bring in and drink at home.
> 
> There are 3 types of school in Egypt
> - State - poor education, free, Egyptian kids only
> ...


*Thank you for responding - all info is extremely helpful*, Moving countries was much easier in the BC ( before children) years!! 
I had looked at NCBIS but I was really taken aback at the cost especially if we only do one term and go back to Colorado at the end of the year (A distinct possibility) I also looked at home school however my daughter really wants to go to school.
The British school in Al Rehab looked more reasonable as did the American School for a shorter period. In your opinion will she get a good education say in the British school in Al Rehab. Currently she is in 5th grade but doing 6th grade math and reads at high school level. I really don't want her to fall behind.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

pickledbrit1 said:


> *Thank you for responding - all info is extremely helpful*, Moving countries was much easier in the BC ( before children) years!!
> I had looked at NCBIS but I was really taken aback at the cost especially if we only do one term and go back to Colorado at the end of the year (A distinct possibility) I also looked at home school however my daughter really wants to go to school.
> The British school in Al Rehab looked more reasonable as did the American School for a shorter period. In your opinion will she get a good education say in the British school in Al Rehab. Currently she is in 5th grade but doing 6th grade math and reads at high school level. I really don't want her to fall behind.


Hi there!

I live in Al rehab and would recommend it, especially if you need to be close to the airport. As Lanason says, the place is quiet and safe, but it is also CLEAN, which is a big plus in Cairo. 

My friend's kids go to Rehab British School and they are very happy. Yes, it is a lot more reasonably priced than NCBIS and here in Egypt you don't always get what you pay for  The school teachers are all UK qualified and the kids are happy, polite and well behaved. Children at this school may look Egyptian to the untrained eye but many of them are "mixed" i.e. foreign mum+Egyptian dad.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

aykalam said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I live in Al rehab and would recommend it, especially if you need to be close to the airport. As Lanason says, the place is quiet and safe, but it is also CLEAN, which is a big plus in Cairo.
> 
> My friend's kids go to Rehab British School and they are very happy. Yes, it is a lot more reasonably priced than NCBIS and here in Egypt you don't always get what you pay for  The school teachers are all UK qualified and the kids are happy, polite and well behaved. Children at this school may look Egyptian to the untrained eye but many of them are "mixed" i.e. foreign mum+Egyptian dad.


Rehab school is good - we also have friends who go to the school and we know some of the Teachers. MES and CES are also worth a look, these schools have a minibus service that will collect the kids and bring them to school. It is walking distance from our Villa. The Head is English.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Lanason said:


> Rehab school is good - we also have friends who go to the school and we know some of the Teachers. MES and CES are also worth a look, these schools have a minibus service that will collect the kids and bring them to school. It is walking distance from our Villa. The Head is English.


MES is very good: my daughter goes there (Y7) and I do recommend it. Again, UK qualified and experienced teachers in British section, they also provide American curriculum. IB is an option later on. Again, many kids of mixed families (foreign mum+Egyptian dad). 

CES...no, I would not go for them. Friend of mine had to move her kids out, she was not impressed. Great premises but still too new, not well organised, etc.


----------

